# Link bei HTML



## Mike (3. Januar 2001)

Hallo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich es hin bekomme das ein normaler Texlink nicht mehr unterstrichen ist?????

Farbe, Schrieft alles kein Problem aber immer ist das Sch... ding unterstrichen.


Danke


----------



## Arzt (4. Januar 2001)

Probiers mal so:

<html>
<head>
<title>Links, die nicht unterstrichen sind</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
A{text-decoration: none }
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
<a href="http://www.oberarzt.org">Nicht Unterstrichen</a>
</body></html>

"A{text-decoration: none }" is das wichtige ;-)

Viel Spass

[Editiert von Klon am 04.01.2001 um 14:39]


----------



## Arzt (4. Januar 2001)

Ach verdammte Scheisse... was soll das...... wie kann man hier verdammt noch mal html oder sonstigen Code einfügen???

HMPFGRUMMELÄRGER

Hab dir das Beispiel unter http://www.oberarzt.org/underline.txt gepackt.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (4. Januar 2001)

Siehe aktuelles Announcement


----------

